# Saving dying/dead italian cypress



## spock_s (Aug 9, 2005)

I have 6 Italian cypresses in my yard and 4 of them are dying/dead. The leaves have turned yellow and turn brittle. Is there any way to save these. I water them once in 2 days for 5 mins, but they get a splash of water from my lawn sprinklers everyday. Is that damaging? How can I ensure it's not getting too much water or too little water. 
Thanks a lot for your help and time in advance  
-spock_s


----------



## Livermore (Aug 11, 2005)

*Brown Italian Cypress*

I have a similar problem .. we moved into our home three months ago and the ITALIAN CYPRESS TREES are looking worse each weekl. Brown, dry on the lower region of the 30ft trees .. the tops are still green. I was just told by a nursery two days ago to stop watering (I thought they weren't getting enough, so I was drenching them once a week).

HAVE I KILLED THEM? HELP!


----------

